# Romex in pvc



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Had a service change today and after completion it dawned on me that I had used a piece of romex 6/3 from main inside to sub outside. The wire comes through brick wall into LB then over 12 inches into sub. I realized on my way home that this was a violation of 334.12B4. Is this something inspectors are generally strict on? I sure hope not, this has to be one of the codes biggest BS's. I'm gonna hate making an extra trip/time for that. Thoughts....


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

inside the pvc when its outside is a wet location, and the romex isn't rated for a wet location. I don't have a code book handy, but id imagine thats what 334.12B4 says and that's you're referring to it


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Depends on your inspector. I doubt yours will be a problem, function-wise. I've seen a few failed romexes in outdoor conduits, but more often in underground conduits that are pretty much guaranteed to be full of water.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Depends on your inspector. I doubt yours will be a problem, function-wise. I've seen a few failed romexes in outdoor conduits, but more often in underground conduits that are pretty much guaranteed to be full of water.


Yeah, hope your right, I could understand that although I think they still use thhn/ thwn in Romex but I'm not quite sure either.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, hope your right, I could understand that although I think they still use thhn/ thwn in Romex but I'm not quite sure either.


The individual conductors inside the jacket aren't labelled so you can't prove that.

Also the jacket limits the ampacity of Romex to the 60C column in the ampacity tables. If the wire is submerged it can't dissipate heat as well as in a dry conduit, hence the failure issue I noted, and hence part of the reason you can't put romex in a wet location.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Had a service change today and after completion it dawned on me that I had used a piece of romex 6/3 from main inside to sub outside. The wire comes through brick wall into LB then over 12 inches into sub. I realized on my way home that this was a violation of 334.12B4. Is this something inspectors are generally strict on? I sure hope not, this has to be one of the codes biggest BS's. I'm gonna hate making an extra trip/time for that. Thoughts....


I don't think the conductors in your romex have the 'W' in their insulation description. Therefore it is a violation. 310. something...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, hope your right, I could understand that although I think they still use thhn/ thwn in Romex but I'm not quite sure either.


Myth. Unless it is marked on the conductor - assume nothing.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Had a service change today and after completion it dawned on me that I had used a piece of romex 6/3 from main inside to sub outside. The wire comes through brick wall into LB then over 12 inches into sub. I realized on my way home that this was a violation of 334.12B4. Is this something inspectors are generally strict on? I sure hope not, this has to be one of the codes biggest BS's. I'm gonna hate making an extra trip/time for that. Thoughts....



HA---HA---- I just called!!! Your bagged !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sleep well and dont worry, so long as the permit check cleared.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> ... I think they still use thhn/ thwn in Romex .....



Did the conductors in NM _ever_ have a designation?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Any inspector that would call you on that is a di..:whistling2:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Any inspector that would call you on that is a di..:whistling2:


I have to agree. When I run in to that situation I always use uf, just in case, but conduit down the side of a building isn't going to have much moisture in it


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah, hope your right, I could understand that although I think they still use thhn/ thwn in Romex but I'm not quite sure either.



Art. 102.13(d)(3) of the Urban Legend Electrical Code.
It's right between the _No Wire Nuts in a Panel_ and _Maximum 100' of Raceway between Box/Pullpoint._


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Did the conductors in NM _ever_ have a designation?


 
Not in the real world to the best of my knowledge for my time in grade. I don't see why so many people have a problem understanding wet location.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A guy did an add on pv system (by others) at a house I wired but it wasn't quite done yet and still waiting for final inspection of my work. When I got it inspected the inspector was all over the pv system. The pvc conduit from my meter/main to the pv disco and the 6-3 romex inside of it, the #10 ground wire in the romex used to bond the pv disco, (he wanted #8) , the guy attached his bonding lug to the neutral bus in my meter/main using a self tapping sheet metal screw. None of that of course was any of my problem, but shows how an inspector who is on top of his game can pick off romex in pvc outdoors.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I won't run romex outdoors in a raceway but I'll skin it, terminate it with a rx connector into a female TA and run the conductors outside. Why? although there is no official marking that states those conductors are THWN. I know they are , you know they are. It's the same crapwire that's put in AC, MC and sold on 500' spools. Go ahead , mock me , I 'm done and paid.


----------



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

romex in PVC

yes all the guys that work at in New York at The Home Depot will tell you, just skin the outer jacket, remove the paper, and run the individual wires inside your pvc conduit, that is underground, then bring the jacket part into your panel/pull box etc.

Personal I seen a lot of romex in pvc conduit, going to swimming pools.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

I have done the same with smaller romex, but if your inspector is picky he may consider the location to be damp and may reject you. Now I use UF cable in those situations if I have any doubts.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Its a full scale no questions about it fail. Any inspector who condems a job where somebody runs romex in conduit in a wet location or buried is doing his job properly.


----------

